
Apple reportedly launching subscription news service - amelius
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/17/17246332/apple-news-subscription-service-rumors
======
amelius
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16865872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16865872)

